# Misono Swedish Carbon 240mm Gyuto VS. Masamoto VG 240mm Gyuto



## Grunt173 (Jan 28, 2018)

Shoot..what's the good ,bad,and ugly on these two knives I am trying to weigh in on ?


----------



## K813zra (Jan 28, 2018)

Why not the Swedish vs the Masamoto Virgin Carbon? 

Regardless, of the two the Misono is a steal and the VG is over priced. Both are good knives though and I find the VG to have a slight advantage on edge retention. Different profiles, of course, and the VG is lower maintenance. About nothing is as easy to sharpen as a Misono Dragon though. It has been a LONG time since I have used a VG so it is hard for me to say.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 28, 2018)

The misono is much cheaper :lol2:

... is only apples to apples comparison.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 28, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> The misono is much cheaper :lol2:
> 
> ... is only apples to apples comparison.



Since when do we compare apples to apples around here? Never, lol. More like apples to goats.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 28, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> The misono is much cheaper :lol2:
> 
> ... is only apples to apples comparison.



Thank you.That was very helpful.:lol2:


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 28, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Why not the Swedish vs the Masamoto Virgin Carbon?
> 
> Regardless, of the two the Misono is a steal and the VG is over priced. Both are good knives though and I find the VG to have a slight advantage on edge retention. Different profiles, of course, and the VG is lower maintenance. About nothing is as easy to sharpen as a Misono Dragon though. It has been a LONG time since I have used a VG so it is hard for me to say.



I see what you are saying.I didn't even know about the Masamoto Virgin Carbon until I checked out the different series at Japanesechefknife.com. Misono clearly is a better deal as I am starting to see.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 28, 2018)

From discussions in different fora I remember the Masamoto Virgin Caron being very inconsistent in F&F.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 28, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I see what you are saying.I didn't even know about the Masamoto Virgin Carbon until I checked out the different series at Japanesechefknife.com. Misono clearly is a better deal as I am starting to see.



Masamoto Virgin Carbon is harder and has better edge retention. The Misono has a better, to me, profile and is a better buy. 

Other mono carbon non lasers to consider, assuming that is what you want are as follows.

Takayuki Blue #2 (K&S)
Suien (JKI)
Masahiro VC (Knife Merchant or Blueway)
Togiharu and Suisin (Korin)
Fujiwara FKH (JCK)

I am sure there are others but that is all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 28, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Masamoto Virgin Carbon is harder and has better edge retention. The Misono has a better, to me, profile and is a better buy.
> 
> Other mono carbon non lasers to consider, assuming that is what you want are as follows.
> 
> ...



Ok,thanks to you guys,I think I will cross Masamoto off my list and consider the Dragon or these other options.


----------



## Polycentric (Jan 28, 2018)

If I recall correctly JCK also has the Masahiro VC in stock, just not on his webpage. Have to email him, and he'll tell you.

Somebody correct me if this isn't true anymore.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 28, 2018)

Polycentric said:


> If I recall correctly JCK also has the Masahiro VC in stock, just not on his webpage. Have to email him, and he'll tell you.
> 
> Somebody correct me if this isn't true anymore.



That isn't any longer the case, Mr Iwahara let me know.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 28, 2018)

Polycentric said:


> If I recall correctly JCK also has the Masahiro VC in stock, just not on his webpage. Have to email him, and he'll tell you.
> 
> Somebody correct me if this isn't true anymore.



knifemerchant for the USA


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 28, 2018)

I have the Masamoto HC and Misono Swedish Carbon (from Panda) I have to say I'm a bigger fan of the Misono, and it's quite fun to sharpen. After you build up a deep patina it makes for a really fun knife.

But I also have a personal history with that knife. While working on line in a busy resturant we had to cut limes to order for a dessert. After my global I had at the time couldn't make a clean cut[emoji16] I grabed my friends Misono... I cut myself trying to vigorously scrub it before my sauté cook got back on line haha
Ever since then I started to respect my tools more and pushed my self to want Japanese knives. Long story short, grab a Misono, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 29, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> knifemerchant for the USA



Yep,that's where I seen them also.Not bad prices either.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 29, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> I have the Masamoto HC and Misono Swedish Carbon (from Panda) I have to say I'm a bigger fan of the Misono, and it's quite fun to sharpen. After you build up a deep patina it makes for a really fun knife.
> 
> But I also have a personal history with that knife. While working on line in a busy resturant we had to cut limes to order for a dessert. After my global I had at the time couldn't make a clean cut[emoji16] I grabed my friends Misono... I cut myself trying to vigorously scrub it before my sauté cook got back on line haha
> Ever since then I started to respect my tools more and pushed my self to want Japanese knives. Long story short, grab a Misono, you'll enjoy it!



Love it! That's a pretty good story.Young or old,we all,sooner or later learn to respect our tools.Well,some of us anyhow.I am 70 years young and still cutting myself but now I just blame it on the shakes.:happymug:


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2018)

for what it's worth i enjoyed the masamoto HC more than the misono, then again the masamoto also costs a bit more. the misono i sold to nomsdotcom has been modified from its original grind so just know it takes some tweaking.

the OP is asking about VG which is stainless and is tall. steel is not fun to sharpen, but the edge lasts a long time and the profile is awesome and has a huge handle. misono has a tiny handle for comparison.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 29, 2018)

panda said:


> for what it's worth i enjoyed the masamoto HC more than the misono, then again the masamoto also costs a bit more. the misono i sold to nomsdotcom has been modified from its original grind so just know it takes some tweaking.
> 
> the OP is asking about VG which is stainless and is tall. steel is not fun to sharpen, but the edge lasts a long time and the profile is awesome and has a huge handle. misono has a tiny handle for comparison.



Thanks,that sounds like a good comparison. I have been researching both the Masamoto and the Misono.It appears that some of the Misonos of 240mm and over are now coming through without the dragon on the blade.That is not cool..


----------



## chinacats (Jan 29, 2018)

They've been available without the Dragon for some time...depends on the vendor. Without is usually less expensive.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's my Masamoto HC, which I like very much. Good solid, dependable, workhorse, fantastic all around gyuto. When I bought it years ago at Korin, they let me look through a whole bunch of HCs, to compare F&F. 

Misono carbon is also very good, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 29, 2018)

Any owners of recent Masamoto HCs??


----------



## K813zra (Jan 29, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Thanks,that sounds like a good comparison. I have been researching both the Masamoto and the Misono.It appears that some of the Misonos of 240mm and over are now coming through without the dragon on the blade.That is not cool..



JCK has the dragon unless you specify otherwise or at least that is how it used to be. I believe Korin has the dragon too it is just their 210 that has no flower. CKTG posted a thing about getting in a batch without the dragon so I don't think you will get one from there. Just ask the vendor ahead of time if they have it. If not, use a different vendor.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 29, 2018)

Benuser said:


> Any owners of recent Masamoto HCs??



Id also be interested in how the recent HCs are different, if they are. Think I got mine in 2011/12.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 30, 2018)

Well,it's a done deal. I contacted Korin and they have the Misono Swedish Carbon 240mm with the dragon on the blade.I figured I had better get it because I heard that they will be worth a million dollars some day with the dragon on it.:wink:


----------



## Benuser (Jan 30, 2018)

Ask for their free initial stone sharpening. Misonos come with a weak, overly convexed factory edge.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 30, 2018)

Benuser said:


> Ask for their free initial stone sharpening. Misonos come with a weak, overly convexed factory edge.



Opps,might be to late for that but I'll see.Thanks.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 30, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Opps,might be to late for that but I'll see.Thanks.



Thanks Benuser.I got a hold of Korin ion time and they are going to do the free sharpening for me.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 30, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Thanks Benuser.I got a hold of Korin ion time and they are going to do the free sharpening for me.



My pleasure, Grunt.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 30, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Well,it's a done deal. I contacted Korin and they have the Misono Swedish Carbon 240mm with the dragon on the blade.I figured I had better get it because I heard that they will be worth a million dollars some day with the dragon on it.:wink:



Congratulations, it is a tremendous amount of knife for the money.


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 23, 2018)

Am I the only one who thinks the dragon is a bit tacky? I've never seen one irl so I can't really judge but still..


----------



## chinacats (Feb 23, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the dragon is a bit tacky? I've never seen one irl so I can't really judge but still..


Yes, you are the only one


----------



## Ivang (Feb 23, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Yes, you are the only one



yup. I think it's pretty bad ass


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the dragon is a bit tacky? I've never seen one irl so I can't really judge but still..



That would be yes. I'm not a fan of the knife but the Dragon pegs my coolmeter.


----------



## panda (Feb 23, 2018)

everyone goes for the dragon so i got the one with flowers instead, much cooler when nobody else gets it.


----------



## RobinW (Feb 24, 2018)

Are the misonos nowadays etched or engraved with the dragon or flower?
My really old one is engraved, and if they still are I might get a flower...

Thanks


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 25, 2018)

Hahaha it seems so 
It's still a kick-ass knife though


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 26, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the dragon is a bit tacky? I've never seen one irl so I can't really judge but still..



In case you haven't noticed.I think we are going to kick you out of the " Cool Kid's Club"..irate1::justkidding:


----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the dragon is a bit tacky? I've never seen one irl so I can't really judge but still..



It isn't that obtrusive once a decent patina has installed. Please be aware most people like it, so it might be important if you were to sell the knife.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 26, 2018)

Benuser said:


> It isn't that obtrusive once a decent patina has installed. Please be aware most people like it, so it might be important if you were to sell the knife.



+1 also you can buy 'the dragon' without the dragon... for a lot less


----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> +1 also you can buy 'the dragon' without the dragon... for a lot less



Sharp!


----------



## esoo (Feb 26, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> +1 also you can buy 'the dragon' without the dragon... for a lot less



Or for more if you want a lefty blade.


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 27, 2018)

I was thinking about doing exactly that actually, I get the appeal, but it's just not for me. I'm torn between it and the masamoto, maybe the masahiro also. What do you think?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 27, 2018)

Is it meant as a present? To whom?


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 27, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I was thinking about doing exactly that actually, I get the appeal, but it's just not for me. I'm torn between it and the masamoto, maybe the masahiro also. What do you think?



Nothing wrong with the Masamoto either.My 210mm Masamoto VG gets used a lot when I don't want to worry about clean-up right away .In fact,my wife grabs that one a lot because of the balance and the feel good factor.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 20, 2018)

To myself 
I was going for the tsukiji masamoto up on BST but that one got away, so now for some reason I want the masamoto VC (even tho it's not even the same company) over the misono or masahiro


----------



## Grunt173 (Apr 20, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> To myself
> I was going for the tsukiji masamoto up on BST but that one got away, so now for some reason I want the masamoto VC (even tho it's not even the same company) over the misono or masahiro



I have both the 210 mm Masamoto VG and the 240mm Dragon but if I had to give one of them up,I'd have a hard time with that.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 20, 2018)

We got very different reports about F&F with the Masamoto HC. How about the VG?


----------



## Grunt173 (Apr 20, 2018)

Benuser said:


> We got very different reports about F&F with the Masamoto HC. How about the VG?



Actually,my Masamoto VG has a better fit and finish then my Misono Dragon. Everything is even and smooth on the VG while I had to give some relief to the spine and the choil on the Dragon.I know nothing of the HC though.But on my VG,I would not change a thing.In this day and age,I think everything has pretty much to do with the luck of the draw though.Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 20, 2018)

I own a 240 Dragon too. At first I didn't like the Dragon engraving, since Daenerys Targaryen I do! :spiteful:


----------



## labor of love (Apr 20, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> To myself
> I was going for the tsukiji masamoto up on BST but that one got away, so now for some reason I want the masamoto VC (even tho it's not even the same company) over the misono or masahiro



Take a look at the suien vc. Blue 2 steel.


----------



## panda (Apr 20, 2018)

I recommend misono moly over either of them. Better profile and grind. Also cheaper.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 21, 2018)

panda said:


> everyone goes for the dragon so i got the one with flowers instead, much cooler when nobody else gets it.



Is there any way to get a 240 with the flower on it? It honestly looks so much nicer than the dragon. 
I also talked to koki... They carry the one without engraving but it's not cheaper. You get a bottle of minerla oil that's worth 11 bucks with it for free though


----------



## Benuser (Apr 21, 2018)

If I were to choose again, and wouldn't care about reselling, I might choose the one without any engraving.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 21, 2018)

Benuser said:


> If I were to choose again, and wouldn't care about reselling, I might choose the one without any engraving.


I wish it had a nice kanji instead of the ugly ass misono logo on the side 
Then I'd completely agree


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 21, 2018)

panda said:


> I recommend misono moly over either of them. Better profile and grind. Also cheaper.



Isn't it the same profile as the Sweden? Also it's AUS8... Not exactly the greatest alloy out there


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 21, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> To myself
> I was going for the tsukiji masamoto up on BST but that one got away, so now for some reason I want the masamoto VC (even tho it's not even the same company) over the misono or masahiro



I meant the masamoto HC here I don't know how tired I was...


----------



## Benuser (Apr 21, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I meant the masamoto HC here I don't know how tired I was...



My reason not to choose for the Masamoto HC is because of the numerous reports on very different but very serious F&F issues, and recently, a review by our German counterparts from messerforum.net who measured a crazy thickness behind the edge. I must conclude to QC being absent with this production line. I'm fine with a project knife, and love personalising any knife that comes into my hands, but not at this price point. I never handled myself a Masamoto HC, so please forgive me for being a bit explicit in explaining my choice.


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 21, 2018)

Benuser said:


> I must conclude to QC being absent with this production line. ... I never handled myself a Masamoto HC



That german forum guy that bought a "210"? 
I mean who take this guy seriously :rofl:

Jokin aside,

Its not popular as a "beater" simply 
because Masamoto @ 240mmis 2x the cost 
of Masahiro VC and 1.5x the cost of 
a Misono Dragon.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 21, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> That german forum guy that bought a "210"?
> I mean who take this guy seriously :rofl:
> 
> Jokin aside,
> ...



The review was made by five people, and the measurements were confirmed by the practical results. Here the review:
https://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?126705-Review-aus-f%FCnf-Blickwinkeln-Masamoto-HC-Gyuto


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 21, 2018)

Well my sabs were stolen, so I'm probably going to end up buying one of those as a nsin knife till I get something thinner. Then I'll turn what I have to a beater.. so probably the misono becasue it's softer than the masahiro


----------



## Danzo (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey panda, do you prefer the moly, or 440?


----------



## panda (Apr 21, 2018)

moly, but i enjoy yoshihiro ginsan-ko most of all after i've tweaked it

masamoto vg is more like moly
masa hc is more like yoshihiro


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 22, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Take a look at the suien vc. Blue 2 steel.



Shipping is really expensive out to the middle of the nowhere I call home (Lebanon)


----------



## Benuser (Apr 22, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Well my sabs were stolen, so I'm probably going to end up buying one of those as a nsin knife till I get something thinner. Then I'll turn what I have to a beater.. so probably the misono becasue it's softer than the masahiro



As an alternative to vintage Sabs the Misono Swedish Carbon is probably as good as you can get -- provided you're right-handed.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 23, 2018)

Benuser said:


> As an alternative to vintage Sabs the Misono Swedish Carbon is probably as good as you can get -- provided you're right-handed.



Thankfully I am


----------

